# Tire Pressure of a 2000 Altima GXE



## tre976 (May 18, 2005)

cant find my owners manual and my tires are widly out of skew concerning air pressure!


any help is appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

tre976 said:


> cant find my owners manual and my tires are widly out of skew concerning air pressure!
> 
> 
> any help is appreciated! :thumbup:


should say right on the tire


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

I didn't care for the specs in the owners manual. Just about anything between 30-35psi is good. I run 35psi all the way around. 

What is on the tires is the tire's max pressure. This is different then what is needed.


----------

